# 750-880 -  kein Quellcode vorhanden, Programm aus Steuerung sichern/zurückspielen



## Jozie (13 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin Neueinsteiger in der SPS Programmierung und benutze es für private Zwecke (Haussteuerung).

Habe eine Wago Steuerung 750-880 mit diversen  Eingabe-/Ausgabemodulen und einem zur Konfiguration passenden darauf  geladenem Programm, welches im internen Speicher der Steuerung abgelegt  ist. 
Der Original Quellcode ist nicht vorhanden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass auf der Steuerung gespeicherte Programm  zu sichern (z. B. per CoDeSys 2.3, FTP)? Um ein neues Programm mit anderer  Zusammenstellung der Konfiguration auf die Steuerung aufzuspielen (per  CoDeSys 2.3)?
Es soll also die Möglichkeit geben, wieder das bisherige Programm und  der dazugehörigen Konfiguration mit der Steuerung zu betreiben.

Über CoDeSys kann ich das Programm von der Steuerung nicht laden. Habe bisher keinen Weg gefunden.
Per  FTP befinden sich auf der Steuerung im internen Speicher vier  Verzeichnisse (webserv, PLC, etc, certstore) mit diverse Dateien in den  Verzeichnissen.
Auf der SD-Karte werden CSV Dateien vom Programm abgelegt.

Gruß


----------



## Thruser (14 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

das sollte mit Wagoupload möglich sein.

https://www.wago.com/de/d/6332
https://www.wago.com/de/d/5887

Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Februar 2019)

Das geht nur, wenn die entsprechende Option in Codesys vor dem Übertragen angewählt war. Die Tools können, soweit ich das auf Anhieb sehe, "nur" Backups erzeugen und diese auf eine neue Steuerung schreiben, aber keinen Quellcode herunterladen.
Nachtrag: Ups   , wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Sorry, hatte überlesen, dass es tatsächlich nur um ein Backup und Restore geht, dafür sollten die Tools gehen.


----------



## Jozie (14 Februar 2019)

Hallo Thruser, hallo oliver.tonn,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Lade mir das Programm von Wago und setze mich heute nochmals an die Aufgabe.
Melde mich dazu wieder.
Gruß


----------



## KLM (19 Februar 2019)

Moin, WAGOupload funktioniert für Backup/Restore recht gut. In der aktuellen Version ist sogar die SD-Karte und die NVRAM-Variablen mit dabei. Das Tool verwendet für die eigentliche Datenübertragung glaube aber auch nur FTP. Auf dem Fußweg geht es aber natürlich auch. FTP-Port im WBM einschalten und via FileZille, WinSCP, etc. (wenn Du nicht auf die SD-Karte musst, geht sogar der Windows-Explorer) die Dateien vom Controller holen. Geht übrigens bedeutend schneller, wenn Du die Applikation vorher auf Stopp setzt.
Bei den PFCs geht das sogar noch bequemer übers WBM und sogar inkl. aller EEPROM-Einstellungen, wie der IP-Adresse, etc. 

Edit: Ist zwar schon gesagt worden, aber um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Auf dem Controller ist, wenn nicht beim Einspielen explizit eingeschaltet, nur der kompilierte Maschinen-Code und nicht der für Menschen lesbare oder mit CS2.3 editierbare Quellcode. Sollte letzterer tatsächlich auf dem Controller sein, kannst Du den mit CS2.3 direkt herunterladen - CS ohne Projekt starteten > Datei > Öffnen > Button "SPS" unten rechts > ...


----------



## Jozie (24 Februar 2019)

Hallo,
Danke allen für die Detailinformationen.
Hat alles funktioniert. WAGOupload (mit Wizzard und Detailfunktionen zur Sicherung und Rücksichertung) und WinSCP (konventionell).
Habe alle Dateien von der Steuerung gesichert. 
Dann mit CS2.3 und neue konfigurierter Steueung ein neues Programm draufgeladen und gestartet. Läuft 
Danach wieder die alte Konfiguration der E/A Module gesteckt und die Sicherung zurückgespielt. Geht .

Frage zum EEProm der Steuerung:
Wieviele Schreibzyklen sind mit dem verbauten EEProm der SPS möglich? Oder macht man sich hier unnötig Gedanken?
Da ich mit einer zweiten gebrauchten Steuerung arbeite und mir nicht bekannt ist, wie oft der EEProm zuvor schon beschrieben wurde. 
Zeichnet die Steuerung solche EEProm-Schreibaktionen zusätzlich auf oder sind auslesbar?


----------

